# DIS - The Walt Disney Company (NYSE)



## Value Collector (18 June 2014)

The Walt Disney company is a global Media, Entertainment and Leisure Company.

Its holdings are divided in 5 Groups,

Media Networks - which hold Disney's ABC Television networks and owned TV stations, ESPN sports network and Disney's pay TV channels, ABC studios which produces TV programing such as revenge, couger town, greys anatomy etc for global distribution.

Parks and Resorts - which owns or licences out Disney Branded Theme parks in California, Florida, Tokyo, Paris, Hong Kong and currently constructing Beijing Disney land. Disney also owns Hotels, resorts and shopping and dining in and around their parks as well as a resort in Hawaii and four cruise ships and a vacation club membership program.

Walt Disney studios - Which produces Animated and live action films under various names eg. Pixar, Marvel, Lucas film, Walt Disney Motion Pictures, Walt Disney Annimation and touchstone pictures. They also operate a theatrical group that produces stage musicals eg the lion king, mary poppins etc and Disney on ice shows and a music studio.

Disney Consumer products - Is the worlds biggest licencing businesses which licences Disney's characters for use on a wide range of products including clothing, bedding, toys etc It also includes Disney publishing which is the worlds largest publisher of children's books and 340 stores that sell High quality Disney products.

Disney Interactive - Creates Interactive Games and Apps for mobile devices,


----------



## Value Collector (18 June 2014)

*Re: The Walt Disney Company - DIS (NYSE)*

This Companies assets are cash generating machines and is benefiting from a string of successful movie releases including Frozen, Captain America, Maleficent. Releasing Hit movies not only increases profits in the movie studio business, But the benefits flow through to all the other businesses, especially the consumer products and the theme parks group, 

Disney's assets are cash generating machines, and while they only pay out 25% as dividends the strong cash flow funds large scale share buybacks and future growth.

Disney earned just under $4 / share last year, and this years hit movies, combined with a $6Billion share buy back earnings / share should be increasing this year.

Next year will see the opening of a new theme park / resort in Beijing and several more movies including the latest star wars film.

I am currently holding 700 Disney shares and looking forward to watching this company into the future, I think this stock is a great long term hold.


----------



## Value Collector (18 June 2014)

*Re: The Walt Disney Company - DIS (NYSE)*

Correction - where I mentioned Beijing Disneyland, I should have said Shanghai Disneyland. The new theme park is in shanghai not Beijing


----------



## Value Collector (19 June 2014)




----------



## Value Collector (25 November 2014)

Disney reported record full year earnings, their fiscal year finished in the last quarter.

Revenues for the year increased 8% to a record $48.8 billion.
• Net income for the year increased 22% to a record $7.5 billion.
• EPS for the year increased 26% to a record $4.26 compared to $3.38 in the prior year.

All of their business units had a great year. 

The studio Business was boosted by the run away success of "Frozen", which in turn Boosted sales of the consumer products licencing business and also helped boost attendance at Disney's theme parks and resort hotels. The theatrical Business is performing strongly also as this seasons Disney on ice presents "frozen".

Outside of the success of frozen, Disney has had strong performance from Marvel's "Captain America" and "Gaurdians of the Galaxy" and the Disney movie "Maleficent". There is a pretty strong line up of Movie's in production to be released over the next 3 years including star wars, more marvel films, and animation from both the Pixar and Disney studios, I think strong sales will keep rolling in.

The also have purchased $6 Billion worth of stock in the last 12 months, which follows their strategy of paying modest dividends and using excess capital to repurchase stock.


----------



## Value Collector (25 November 2014)

Bloomberg Commentary. Earnings.


----------



## Value Collector (5 February 2015)

Disney has exceeded expectations in it's quarterly report, causing it's share price to leap $7 to an all time high of $101.28

Revenue was up 9%, and net income was up 19%.

the result was achieved by increased profits in all the Disney businesses, theme parks saw increased attendance and a higher customer spend, hotel occupancy was up, the Disney cruise ships saw higher passenger sailing days, consumer products division had high sales on the back of frozen merchandise, studios saw higher income from recent releases and home video, and media networks profit was also up. 

earnings per share in the quarter was $1.27, up from $1.03.


----------



## Value Collector (21 December 2015)

Disney looks set to report a great Half year earnings with the New the latest star wars film smashing records at the box office, and selling star wars merchandise like crazy this Holiday seasons.


----------



## johnpendles (22 December 2015)

The film aspect of Disney is not overly big. That's why despite Star Wars dominating, the stock price hasn't moved much. Likely a lot of the expectations was already built into the price.

The BIG concern about Disney is the continual loss of ESPN subscribers. People are leaving Cable TV by the millions and this is costing Disney big time. 

They can't rely on cable anymore, that model is dead. The saving grace will be if/when Disney spin off ESPN into its own subscriber service like HBO has done etc


----------



## Value Collector (23 December 2015)

johnpendles said:


> The film aspect of Disney is not overly big. That's why despite Star Wars dominating, the stock price hasn't moved much. Likely a lot of the expectations was already built into the price.
> 
> The BIG concern about Disney is the continual loss of ESPN subscribers. People are leaving Cable TV by the millions and this is costing Disney big time.
> 
> They can't rely on cable anymore, that model is dead. The saving grace will be if/when Disney spin off ESPN into its own subscriber service like HBO has done etc




The Star Wars success will definitely add over $1 billion of earnings when you factor in both studio performance and the consumer products division.

Cable isn't dead, it's declined but it will be around for a long time, but as you eluded to the content will find a way to be monetized, people aren't watching less content they are watching more, the net gain from other growing platforms  eg Netflix and even YouTube will offset declines in more traditional media.

But either way, Disney is super strong, and the success its content is key, and the success of Star Wars is not just going to guarantee 1 good studio year, but a long run of consumer product earnings, and related content.

Look at what frozen did, Star Wars will be much bigger


----------



## johnpendles (23 December 2015)

Value Collector said:


> The Star Wars success will definitely add over $1 billion of earnings when you factor in both studio performance and the consumer products division.
> 
> Cable isn't dead, it's declined but it will be around for a long time, but as you eluded to the content will find a way to be monetized, people aren't watching less content they are watching more, the net gain from other growing platforms  eg Netflix and even YouTube will offset declines in more traditional media.
> 
> ...




Disagree. The Star Wars factor makes up about 1% of their revenue. ESPN makes up 30%.

Star Wars franchise is great for Disney moving forward but until they fix their ESPN problem, its almost inconsequential. 

Cable isn't dead. But that model is dead. Unless Disney figures out a way to turn their ESPN investment around the Star Wars boom won't make much difference. 

I love Disney for a long term hold.


----------



## Value Collector (24 December 2015)

johnpendles said:


> Disagree. The Star Wars factor makes up about 1% of their revenue. ESPN makes up 30%.
> 
> Star Wars franchise is great for Disney moving forward but until they fix their ESPN problem, its almost inconsequential.
> 
> ...




Stars will be responsible for a lot more of the npat than 1% especially if you are factoring in the consumer products division, also I think you are referring to the media and networks division, not just ESPN. By as I said, the real value in this division is the content it produces, cable is just one way of distributing this content, and it's currently a very lucrative one, as this changes slowly overtime, the content will just be monitised in other ways, what every the primary distribution is in the future, disneys content will be there.

The film pipeline and existing library, the parks and resorts, the consumer products etc are all great businesses, and so is their networks, networks are falling off a cliff, I wouldn't worry about it at all, there will be a transition, but people want Disney products no matter the platform.


----------



## johnpendles (24 December 2015)

Value Collector said:


> I think you are referring to the media and networks division, not just ESPN. By as I said, the real value in this division is the content it produces, cable is just one way of distributing this content, and it's currently a very lucrative one, as this changes slowly overtime, the content will just be monitised in other ways, what every the primary distribution is in the future, disneys content will be there.
> 
> .





Completely agree. Which is why i love Disney for a long term hold. Once they figure out the best distribution model for them, they'll do amazing things. As you said, the important thing is they have the content. Now is a great time to get in imo.


----------



## Value Collector (1 January 2016)

johnpendles said:


> Completely agree. Which is why i love Disney for a long term hold. Once they figure out the best distribution model for them, they'll do amazing things. As you said, the important thing is they have the content. Now is a great time to get in imo.




I am currently sitting in my hotel at the Disneyland resort over looking the park, having a Rum and resting my legs, both theme parks are full, the restruants, bars and shops are full, as I just checked box office mojo and the stars wars -force awakens  has just become the highest grossing Disney movie of all time and it's only just begun its cinema run, to put that in perspective "frozen" is number 7 on the list.

merchandise sales, etc are strong, content delivery is strong, shanghai disney is only a few months away, cash is flowing in and buy backs are soaking up stock, longterm this is a great hold for sure, I am very happy with my investment, lol


----------



## peter2 (3 February 2016)

Disneys next earnings, due after close Feb 9th will be very interesting. I won't be reading them but I'll be watching how the market reacts to them. If a company that makes billions on a valuable movie franchise can't attract buyers then there's obviously something else that insto investors are worried about that is so bad they aren't buying yet (ESPN cord cutting?).

The DIS chart must hold the support level ($90). I'm waiting for a higher low (>97 provided $90 holds) before I consider it worth buying.


----------



## Value Collector (10 February 2016)

Disney has beaten expectations and released it's highest quarterly earnings in history. 

Star wars helped their studio division earn over $1Billion, consumer products and parks were also firing on all cylinders, and espn subscribers ticked up.

All up it was a fantastic result, the recent share price weakness has helped the buyback scheme pick up a lot of cheaper stock too.

[video]http://video.cnbc.com/gallery/?video=3000492780[/video]


----------



## luutzu (10 February 2016)

Value Collector said:


> Disney has beaten expectations and released it's highest quarterly earnings in history.
> 
> Star wars helped their studio division earn over $1Billion, consumer products and parks were also firing on all cylinders, and espn subscribers ticked up.
> 
> ...




Sure? Maybe Euro-Disney isn't doing too well. Would be worth a research trip this Xmas I reckon


----------



## Value Collector (31 March 2016)

Disney's film studio business is on fire, just weeks after the latest Star Wars film wound down after bringing in $850M in Profit, they have Released Zootopia which looks set to over take Frozen as the highest grossing animated film, and this is just the start of this years movie slate, with some big marvel films, the latest Alice movie and finding dory(the sequel to Nemo) being released and another star wars film at the end of the year.

Things are looking pretty good.

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?page=main&id=disney2016.htm


----------



## Value Collector (15 December 2017)

The Walt Disney Company has announced today it intents to Purchase a large portion of 21st Century fox's assets for $54 Billion in stock and the assumption of about $10Billion of net debt.

Disney has committed to repurchased $20 Billion of shares in the next 24 months to reduce the dilution to existing share holders.

The assets being purchased include Fox's 
Film Studios and TV studios (including library),  Direct to consumer channels, multiple content franchises, distribution assets and more sports content.

This deal gives Disney the content production capability to go ahead with its planned direct to consumer channels, while also giving it a much broader distribution network in Europe and some emerging markets.

It also returns to Disney some of the marvel characters that were licensed to fox prior to disney buying marvel, the first 3 Star Wars movies with become disney owned, and disney now takes ownership of Avatar which prior to this deal it was leading the theme park rights to.

https://ditm-twdc-us.storage.googleapis.com/DIS-Transaction-Announcement-12-14-17.pdf


----------



## Value Collector (15 December 2017)

Hahaha, and weirdly this take over deal was predicted by the Simpsons 19 years ago.


----------



## Value Collector (19 December 2017)

Disney's Shanghai Disneyland resort has been operating for over a year now, and is beating the companies operating expectations and has achieved profitability ahead of schedule.




The Making of Shanghai disney


----------



## fiftyeight (17 May 2018)

Great interview but Disney specific at around the 38:30 mark.

Bought some DIS recently, reading this thread looks like I should of timed my switch to looking longer term a bit earlier...or is that short term thinking about longterm thinking???


----------



## Value Collector (25 June 2018)




----------



## Value Collector (14 April 2019)

The Walt Disney Company has unveiled its new Disney+ streaming service.

It will be the permanent home of all Disney owned content from the company including everything From the original Mickey short films through to Pixar, Lucas film and marvel, not to mention content they picked up in the take over of FOX.


----------



## galumay (15 April 2019)

The product looks fantastic, nn doubt it will be popular, will be interesting to see what the business is like, its becoming an increasingly crowded space. Up to now you could sign up to all the streaming services and be paying less in total than a cable subscription. Its now getting to the point where that has been exceeded and there will probably start being some consumer discretion.

I think the elephant in the room is live sport, so many people keep a cable service because of live sport and it the streamers can find a way to obtain and then provide live sport then that really will inlock the value in the sector.


----------



## Value Collector (15 April 2019)

galumay said:


> The product looks fantastic, nn doubt it will be popular, will be interesting to see what the business is like, its becoming an increasingly crowded space. Up to now you could sign up to all the streaming services and be paying less in total than a cable subscription. Its now getting to the point where that has been exceeded and there will probably start being some consumer discretion.
> 
> I think the elephant in the room is live sport, so many people keep a cable service because of live sport and it the streamers can find a way to obtain and then provide live sport then that really will inlock the value in the sector.




Disney has released the ESPN streaming service.

By offering direct to consumer streaming, they should be able to earn more per subscription than they could through the cable packages, by cutting out the middle man, and people don’t have to sign up for the full package.


----------



## galumay (15 April 2019)

I didn't realise that, I think thats a game changer, there will be some shakeout because the cost for the rights to live sport is so high, but given that Disney have to pay that whether they distribute via cable or direct I suspect that longer term Disney will do very well as a business on the back of Disney+ and ESPN+. If they can end up with FOX as well then I think they would be favourite to be dominant player despite the headstart Netflix and Prime have.


----------



## fiftyeight (15 April 2019)

I don’t get Disney, Marvel and some of their brands, so I did not really comprehend how valuable the brands were until everyone else had kind of thing.


Star Wars though I love, its about the only movie I go and see at the movies and will be brainwashing my son with it as well. That was a massively under utilised brand and a great buy.


Using that same logic I can now see the value in the other brands they own. And some of the super fans I work with ram this point home. People love this stuff.


Streaming specifically, though I just don’t know. My thoughts are that the market is becoming so fragmented they will destroy each other, or at least keep margins tight. I and many others  stopped torrenting due to the ease and low cost of the new streaming services. I never had Foxtel, too expensive for a bunch of stuff I didn’t watch. So it was torrenting up until I we got Netflix free with something, I cant remember what haha.


Now with the number of streaming services expanding, it is quickly becoming just as expensive as Foxtel was if you want access to all the content you enjoy. I am not sure everyone will signup for all these new services. I wont be. The new Star Wars TV series, ill buy it specifically or torrent it, but I wont sign up to Dis. I am no super fan and don’t watch much TV so I am not their target audience, I don’t think, so how big is their target audience and much of that can they get when people may already be at their limit for the number of streaming services they are prepared to sign up for.


I am sure they will expand the TV series catalog, but Dis are talking like people will sign up for a monthly subscription because they liked little mermaid as child.


Seems to be if you are not number 1 or 2 maybe 3 you will have limited market share


----------



## Ann (15 April 2019)

Value Collector said:


> Disney has released the ESPN streaming service.
> 
> By offering direct to consumer streaming, they should be able to earn more per subscription than they could through the cable packages, by cutting out the middle man, and people don’t have to sign up for the full package.



It certainly looks like it impressed the marked, here is the DIS chart...


----------



## galumay (15 April 2019)

fiftyeight said:


> Streaming specifically, though I just don’t know. My thoughts are that the market is becoming so fragmented they will destroy each other, or at least keep margins tight.




Its certainly a key risk, like so many of the hyped up tech businesses, the hard part is really trying to understand the value in the businesses, how sustainable it is and whether there is any real competitive advantage. Otherwise one day the tide goes out and suddenly we discover everyone has no clothes.

Disney is more diversified, but has less expertise in the streaming space, Netflix has the early adpopter lead, expertise in streaming, but very reliant on its concentrated business, Prime has more capital to throw at it than anyone else, Apple have not yet really played their cards - and then there are all the incumbents in FTA & Cable. The secret to successful investing is unpicking all of that, separating the hype and narrative from the actual business and finding the long term 'winner'. If we had a major re-rating of the market Disney would probably be my preferred business in the space. Too expensive me now though!


----------



## Value Collector (15 April 2019)

fiftyeight said:


> I am sure they will expand the TV series catalog, but Dis are talking like people will sign up for a monthly subscription because they liked little mermaid as child.
> 
> 
> Seems to be if you are not number 1 or 2 maybe 3 you will have limited market share




I don’t know, you might end up being exactly their target audience. (Although I am not sure they are releasing in Australia, hence the Stan deal and the reemergence of the weekly Disney Sunday movie)

Disney has hundreds of movies in their library, not just cartoons, heaps of stuff for kids and adults to.

For $6.99 a month a family like yours gets basically unlimited kids and teenage content eg every Disney cartoon and live action film ever made, and all the content that’s been made for the Disney channel over the years.

And you get all the Star Wars content new and old to enjoy while you brain wash the boy + marvel and the other shows etc.

As a kid In the 90’s I remember paying at least $7 a week to rent an overnight movie, so $6.99 per month is cheap for the vast amount of content this service will unlock.

As you pointed out foxtel etc are expensive, because the packages include stuff you don’t want.

The future of streaming is going to be families paying for just the services they want, basically creating their own bundles.


———-

Also keep in mind you can still rent or buy physical or digital copies of their content individually.

This Disney plus service is just an alternative to foxtel (cable) or Netflix subscriptions. 

I can see it being more attractive than net flix to a lot of people, and a lot of family’s will probably want both Netflix and Disney, for $6.99 why wouldn’t you.


----------



## Value Collector (15 April 2019)

galumay said:


> Its certainly a key risk, like so many of the hyped up tech businesses, the hard part is really trying to understand the value in the businesses, how sustainable it is and whether there is any real competitive advantage. Otherwise one day the tide goes out and suddenly we discover everyone has no clothes.
> 
> Disney is more diversified, but has less expertise in the streaming space, Netflix has the early adpopter lead, expertise in streaming, but very reliant on its concentrated business, Prime has more capital to throw at it than anyone else, Apple have not yet really played their cards - and then there are all the incumbents in FTA & Cable. The secret to successful investing is unpicking all of that, separating the hype and narrative from the actual business and finding the long term 'winner'. If we had a major re-rating of the market Disney would probably be my preferred business in the space. Too expensive me now though!




Disney actually has a bit of experience in streaming already, they purchased BAM tech, and have been streaming sports and other channels for a while.

They also released a mini version of Disney + in the UK about 2 years ago, and have been using this a trial.


----------



## Value Collector (15 April 2019)

This video lays out some of the facts about disney’s Dominance at the box office.


----------



## Value Collector (15 April 2019)

Charlie’s calculation at the 4.20 minute mark is classic.

Warren and Charlie on Disney.


----------



## fiftyeight (16 April 2019)

Value Collector said:


> For $6.99 a month a family like yours gets basically unlimited kids and teenage content eg every Disney cartoon and live action film ever made, and all the content that’s been made for the Disney channel over the years.




Australians wont pay $6.99 and it wont stay at $6.99 for long haha

When it comes to capturing the minds of the young, I wonder how online gaming with huge titles like Fortnite eat in to this?

This may actaully turn out to be a positive thing for Netflix. They have mostly established them selves as the dominant player, but are spending huge money on content. I wouldnt think many would cancel Netflix for Dis, rather it is an additional subscription. So Netflix wont lose too many subs but no longer have to pay huge licensing fees and reduce the money spent on content creation for the markets Dis dominate


----------



## galumay (16 April 2019)

Fiftyeight, it shows how dynamic the sector is, lots of different possible futures, I reckon you may be wrong about Aussies not paying $6.99pm given the takeup of Netflix. 

Online gaming no doubt takes some of the pie, but I suspect the pie is bigger as a result of it too.

One possible future is that it ends up like cable, someone agglomerates the streamers and you can pick a package to suit your family, because paying subs to Disney+, Netflix, Prime, Stan, etc becomes expensive and annoying. I wonder if this isn't what Apple will try to do, adding Spotify combined with Apple Music and agglomerated video feeds.

One thing we know about the future, we dont know what it will look like, and its almost certainly very different to the concensus view.


----------



## Value Collector (16 April 2019)

galumay said:


> Fiftyeight, it shows how dynamic the sector is, lots of different possible futures, I reckon you may be wrong about Aussies not paying $6.99pm given the takeup of Netflix.
> 
> Online gaming no doubt takes some of the pie, but I suspect the pie is bigger as a result of it too.
> 
> ...




One thing I know about the future is that Content is king, the rest is just distribution, Disney is definately the strongest player in content, especially now that they have the fox studios working for them too.

A lot of people will want both Disney and Netflix, others will just want Disney, some will just want Netflix and will probably end up buying or renting the Disney content as needed.

But year $6.99 or even $12.00 is super cheap for all the content you will have access to.

A new release movie costs $7 to stream as an over night rental, but for $7 you will get a new release every month on average, plus the entire library of past movies.

Netflix doesn’t tend to have the new releases.


----------



## galumay (17 April 2019)

Value Collector said:


> One thing I know about the future is that Content is king,




LOL! One thing i know about the future is that its unknowable!


----------



## Value Collector (17 April 2019)

galumay said:


> LOL! One thing i know about the future is that its unknowable!



One thing is true though, people want the content, the distribution model can change but and fortunes can be made and lost in distribution channels, but the people making the content people want will do well.

Take Snow White for example, it cost Disney $2 Million to make in 1935, and it is still producing income to this day.

It has been distributed in every thing from physical cans of film roll, Broadcast across airwaves from TV Antennas, through satellites into homes, cross country cables, VHS cassette, DVD and blue ray, and now streaming.

Distribution technology is always changing, who ever was making VHS cassettes must have felt like a king for a few years, but they were killed, but Snow White it’s self “content” survives and thrives across platforms, it simply moved to dvd and not streaming.

This is what I mean when content is king.

Netflix relies on others for most of its content, even its original series are often made by others, that’s a dangerous position.

Disney can afford to lose the streaming war, because others will still have to license Disney content if they become dominant at streaming, but Netflix is in a dangerous position, because of all the studios start restricting what they will licence to Netflix, it might become anemic and die.


----------



## galumay (17 April 2019)

I admire your conviction! 

Regardless, its going to be interesting to watch the whole entertainment sector play out, now eSport is starting to become an important sub-sector so the business overall is quite dynamic.


----------



## fiftyeight (17 April 2019)

galumay said:


> Regardless, its going to be interesting to watch




Seems like Amazon is going to have the toughest time. Late to the party and no existing content. Dis and Netflix could set up a very strong duopoly which will be hard break.

I am not sure where Apple TV+ and Prime fit in?

Google is taking a different approach which I think is the way of future. Youtube and Stadia could soon dominate the entertainment market. I am not a gamer and I like the idea.


----------



## galumay (17 April 2019)

As I say, very hard to know. I wouldn't dismiss Prime, I am a subscriber and they have some great content, the backing of Amazon cant be taken lightly. We dont know where Apple will fit in, maybe not at all, maybe the main player in the long run. No one has as much cash to spend if they decide they want to play in the space. 

I hadn't even considered Google because i dislike the environment so much, its up there with Facebook for me and I have scrubbed both from all my online devices. You are right though, they could become a major player if they could convert Youtube from the **** show it is now and Stadia looks like it might be a force in the eSport space. Watching that video made me realise how quickly the scene is changing.


----------



## Value Collector (17 April 2019)

galumay said:


> I admire your conviction!




I am not saying Disney will forever be the king of content, I am saying content in general will always be king.

Think about it, if you don’t like a show that’s on tv, you flick to a different channel.

Consumers don’t fall in love with a distribution system, they fall in love with content.

Netflix is trying to become a studio, and generate content, but it is kinda at the mercy of its suppliers if they decide to withdraw content agreements.

Net flix is no different to any other channel, if it can’t get the best content, people will change channels.


----------



## Value Collector (17 April 2019)

fiftyeight said:


> Seems like Amazon is going to have the toughest time. Late to the party and no existing content. Dis and Netflix could set up a very strong duopoly which will be hard break.
> 
> I am not sure where Apple TV+ and Prime fit in?
> 
> Google is taking a different approach which I think is the way of future. Youtube and Stadia could soon dominate the entertainment market. I am not a gamer and I like the idea.





Disney owns “maker studios” so it earns quite a bit from YouTube, also the Disney music videos get a lot of views, for example the frozen song “let it go” got over 1 Billion views on YouTube, not to mention even their movie trailers earn income for a big film before the film hits the cinema, think about the upcoming marvel films, already getting millions of views on YouTube.

Again, YouTube is a distribution service, it relies on having the content people want to see.

I love you tube, it’s a great eco system where content generators of all sizes can share their content.


----------



## Value Collector (17 April 2019)

Disney digital studios, formally maker studios, assists and manages hundreds of you tube creators.

It’s helps you tubers build their channels, and sets them up with opportunities to increase revenue by doing product placements and in video advertising etc.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disney_Digital_Network


----------



## luutzu (25 April 2019)

fiftyeight said:


> Australians wont pay $6.99 and it wont stay at $6.99 for long haha
> 
> When it comes to capturing the minds of the young, I wonder how online gaming with huge titles like Fortnite eat in to this?
> 
> This may actaully turn out to be a positive thing for Netflix. They have mostly established them selves as the dominant player, but are spending huge money on content. I wouldnt think many would cancel Netflix for Dis, rather it is an additional subscription. So Netflix wont lose too many subs but no longer have to pay huge licensing fees and reduce the money spent on content creation for the markets Dis dominate




yea, Disney+ would definitely be an addition to Netflix rather than user choosing one over the other.

Disney the brand is, of course, those cartoon and family friendly "Disney" stuff kids and parents come to trust. But they also own other studio/brands that make more matured/violent pics parents wouldn't want their toddlers watching... Pixar fits in with Disney... Marvel is pretty Disnified action so might work too.

So not sure how they could brand Disney+ to also include more matured content for the teens and the old folks without diluting the Disney brand.

But I supposed Netflix is doing fine with a simple Kids tab and parental passcode protection.

But as VC said, in media content is king and Disney currently have loads of it. More to come as they go live-action all their cartoons; spin off sole character movies for Star Wars etc. Not to mention the overpriced toys and stationary. 

It's freakin genius what these guys are doing.


----------



## Knobby22 (25 April 2019)

At present, Disney / Marvel content is on Stan.


----------



## Value Collector (29 April 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> At present, Disney / Marvel content is on Stan.




Yeah, I believe that’s because Disney + won’t be released here yet.

So they signed up Stan as the Australia. Distribution channel.


----------



## Value Collector (29 April 2019)

Avengers endgame is smashing box office records globally.

$1.2 Billion US, in the first weekend, not to mention Disney also took out number 2 spot with captain marvel which has been out for a few weeks already.
https://www.smh.com.au/entertainmen...ords-with-us1-2b-opening-20190429-p51i2e.html


----------



## Value Collector (6 July 2019)

Value Collector said:


> Avengers endgame is smashing box office records globally.
> 
> $1.2 Billion US, in the first weekend, not to mention Disney also took out number 2 spot with captain marvel which has been out for a few weeks already.
> https://www.smh.com.au/entertainmen...ords-with-us1-2b-opening-20190429-p51i2e.html




Wow, It’s a great year at the Box office for Disney.

Avengers Endgame is over $2.7 Billion and looks like it may become the highest grossing movie of all time.

While Capitain marvel did over $1.1 Billion.

Aladdin live action did $880 Million

Toy story 4, in the first 2 weeks has done over $500 Million.

Still to come this year we have,

Frozen 2,
Star Wars,
The lion king, 

Not to mention at the parks we have the opening of the stars wars lands at Disneyland in California and disneyworld in Florida.


----------



## peter2 (6 July 2019)

The price of DIS is coiling for another BO on the daily chart. I've posted a monthly chart on the left that shows Disney's great decade.


----------



## Value Collector (31 July 2019)

Wow, what a headline.


----------



## Value Collector (12 December 2020)

Disney share price has hit an all time high as the market reacts to its growth in its streams by service.

We just need the vaccine to take effect now so the parks can get, opened back at full capacity and we will be firing on all cylinders again, but the growth in the streaming service is amazing.


https://www.cnbc.com/2020/12/11/dis...ince-march-jumping-14percent-to-a-record.html


----------



## stephen1968 (30 June 2021)

Food for thought, I read that Disney could be the top stock to purchase this week based on streaming news and partnership with amazon. Setup to overtake Netflix subscribers within 2-3 years. Could be an interesting hedge! Thoughts?


----------



## Value Collector (16 August 2021)

stephen1968 said:


> Food for thought, I read that Disney could be the top stock to purchase this week based on streaming news and partnership with amazon. Setup to overtake Netflix subscribers within 2-3 years. Could be an interesting hedge! Thoughts?



Disney is certainly doing very well in the streaming business with its Disney+.

For me the big story over the next year or so will be the recovery of its theme parks, Hotels and cruise ships.

If in 18 months from now Disney+ Has grown, and the Themeparks, Hotels, Cinemas and cruise ships will hopefully be well into a recovery.


----------



## robertbanking (27 December 2022)

Hello you fantastic and intelligent individuals. I do hope you are having a wonderful Christmas and relaxing alot.

I was very interested in possibly buying Walt Disney in 2023. This stock seems to have bottomed. There is a few positives for the company including Bob Iger returning as Chief Executive he previously worked there from 2005 to 2020. The key focus now seems to be on the Disney+ subscribers which have reached 152.1 million after adding 14.4 million recently. Of course it has had a terrible year, in particular with the bear market in the US and the theme parks not doing aswell. I kindly wondered please if anyone had any thoughts or opinions on this company please, would be very interested to hear your thoughts? I would be ever so grateful for any advice or opinions you can give.

I do hope you continue to enjoy the festive period and sending you lots of good wishes as we get closer to the New Year.


----------



## sptrawler (27 December 2022)

Hi Robert and welcome to the forum, we don't tend to give advice as we are just a bunch of people that enjoy sharing our common interest.
I personally have never looked at Disney shares, as I tend to invest in the Australian market, however there are some members on the forum who invest in overseas markets, so they may well give their opinions. 
But I'm sure it won't be advice, you have to be licensed to give that, as far as I know.


----------



## divs4ever (27 December 2022)

robertbanking said:


> Hello you fantastic and intelligent individuals. I do hope you are having a wonderful Christmas and relaxing alot.
> 
> I was very interested in possibly buying Walt Disney in 2023. This stock seems to have bottomed. There is a few positives for the company including Bob Iger returning as Chief Executive he previously worked there from 2005 to 2020. The key focus now seems to be on the Disney+ subscribers which have reached 152.1 million after adding 14.4 million recently. Of course it has had a terrible year, in particular with the bear market in the US and the theme parks not doing aswell. I kindly wondered please if anyone had any thoughts or opinions on this company please, would be very interested to hear your thoughts? I would be ever so grateful for any advice or opinions you can give.
> 
> I do hope you continue to enjoy the festive period and sending you lots of good wishes as we get closer to the New Year.



 now maybe it is because i read alternative  media  ,  but Disney  seems to get a lot of mocking , and bad reviews on recent productions , 

 but one possible trend that is less political  is , will discretionary/entertainment spending  decline if the global economy continues to worsen , gambling should hold better because of the addiction  factor , but unless Disney can outdo Netflix , it basically has to buy it's own communication company ( like maybe FOX ) to get the 'add-on ' factor  to subscription customers


----------



## Value Collector (27 December 2022)

robertbanking said:


> Hello you fantastic and intelligent individuals. I do hope you are having a wonderful Christmas and relaxing alot.
> 
> I was very interested in possibly buying Walt Disney in 2023. This stock seems to have bottomed. There is a few positives for the company including Bob Iger returning as Chief Executive he previously worked there from 2005 to 2020. The key focus now seems to be on the Disney+ subscribers which have reached 152.1 million after adding 14.4 million recently. Of course it has had a terrible year, in particular with the bear market in the US and the theme parks not doing aswell. I kindly wondered please if anyone had any thoughts or opinions on this company please, would be very interested to hear your thoughts? I would be ever so grateful for any advice or opinions you can give.
> 
> I do hope you continue to enjoy the festive period and sending you lots of good wishes as we get closer to the New Year.



Hi Robert,

There is a thread about The Walt Disney Company located here






						DIS - The Walt Disney Company (NYSE)
					

Regardless, its going to be interesting to watch  Seems like Amazon is going to have the toughest time. Late to the party and no existing content. Dis and Netflix could set up a very strong duopoly which will be hard break.  I am not sure where Apple TV+ and Prime fit in?  Google is taking a...




					www.aussiestockforums.com


----------



## Value Collector (27 December 2022)

divs4ever said:


> but unless Disney can outdo Netflix , it basically has to buy it's own communication company ( like maybe FOX ) to get the 'add-on ' factor  to subscription customers




Disney already has huge investments in media networks.

In addition to the Disney + subsricption service, it also owns the ABC broadcasting network, Hulu, ESPN sports networks, and has many pay TV channels.


----------



## robertbanking (27 December 2022)

Thank you very much for your responses that was very kind of you to get back to me and very helpful.

Value Collector i appreciate you mentioning the thread regarding Walt Disney, which is very interesting reading, so thank you very much for sharing this. Very important of you mentioning that in additional to Disney+, they also own ABC broadcasting network, Hulu and ESPN sports networks.

I will evaluate this stock further and see whether it would be worth buying in 2023. Enjoy your day and take care. Many thanks again for your kind support and sharing your thoughts.


----------



## Value Collector (28 December 2022)

robertbanking said:


> Thank you very much for your responses that was very kind of you to get back to me and very helpful.
> 
> Value Collector i appreciate you mentioning the thread regarding Walt Disney, which is very interesting reading, so thank you very much for sharing this. Very important of you mentioning that in additional to Disney+, they also own ABC broadcasting network, Hulu and ESPN sports networks.
> 
> I will evaluate this stock further and see whether it would be worth buying in 2023. Enjoy your day and take care. Many thanks again for your kind support and sharing your thoughts.



No problem, when it comes to picturing the Walt Disney company in my head, I generally think of it as being 4 distinct business groups.

1, Studio Business (responsible for making content eg, movies, TV shows, music)

2, Theme parks and resorts (responsible for operating the Parks, Hotels and leisure businesses)

3, Consumer Products (responsible for licensing or manufacturing the merchandise eg Clothes, Toys, books etc etc)

4, Media Networks (responsible for distributing Disney owned content + plus content generated by other production companies) 


At the moment the 2 and 3 are performing strongly, with the parks now basically fully recovered from the covid lock down.

However the studio business is still recovering with the cinemas which were traditionally a huge part of recovering the costs of film production are taking longer than expected to come back, although Avatar is performing well and might help bring cinema attendance back.

Media networks are in a period of transition, with Disney + having strong growth, but still producing losses due to large spending on content production and adverting.

Hopefully Disney plus eventually becomes a major source of cash flow once 

1, advertising spending normalise
2, content production costs normalise 
3, pricing rises to a sustainable level


----------



## Value Collector (28 December 2022)

In addition to the points I mentioned above, Disney also took on a huge amount of debt to buy 20th century fox before the pandemic, it’s going to take them some time to pay this down. But as they do interest payments will go down and equity per share will rise.

So over all my opinion is that covid caused some damage to Disney, and Disney + ramp up is creating some losses, but over all I believe that once all that 4 profit centres I mentioned above begin firing again, todays share price will seem very cheap.


----------



## robertbanking (28 December 2022)

Thank you very much for your response Value Collector that was really kind of you and you provide some very helpful information, which i am thankful you provided.

I like how you break down the profit generation of Walt Disney, i think thats something to incorporate when evaluating any investment. It keeps things more clear and then you can research each profit generation avenue. I believe with such a strong economic moat that Disney will recover once the Studio Business and Media Networks start showing profits. It has been a difficult time for this company, but overall i believe it will pull through. Can i kindly please ask lastly i know alot of people have stated this stock has bottomed, how is this usually identified, once there is a turnaround with more buyers than sellers for a period of time please? Further do you kindly know any good software please that analyses things like volumes and the chart of stocks please?

Thank you again for your support, i love learning and i think this forum, with the amazing intelligent posters like yourself, really helps people when evaluating investments, as a small part of doing your own research. Enjoy the rest of your day and all the very best.


----------

